# Hello...



## Chloex98 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello.. I'm 21 and been with my partner just over 3 years!

Our relationship has had its ups and downs and I need somewhere to vent! 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

